# Best aftermarket turkey choke for Beretta 391?



## southGAlefty (May 27, 2009)

Anybody got any advice for me on the best turkey choke for a Beretta 391 Urika 2? I just bought one today and my next purchase will probably be a turkey choke for it.


----------



## DeweyDuck (May 28, 2009)

*turkey choke*

Go to the "NITRO" website and find out what they recommend for your gun. They will tell you what tube to buy and sell you their custom shells to match it. You will be amazed at the performance. My tube and shells from them put 68 pellets in the neck and head at a very accurately measured 40 yards.


----------



## Nitro (May 28, 2009)

DeweyDuck said:


> Go to the "NITRO" website and find out what they recommend for your gun. They will tell you what tube to buy and sell you their custom shells to match it. You will be amazed at the performance. My tube and shells from them put 68 pellets in the neck and head at a very accurately measured 40 yards.



That would be my recommendation as well. 

If you don't want to use Nitro Hevi, tell what shell you prefer and someone will make be sure to reply. 

I use Nitro Hevi exclusively and a Rhino or Kick's in most of my guns. Good Luck! The 391 is a great shotgun. Too bad Beretta doesn't make one in LH....


----------



## southGAlefty (May 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Nitro I shoot lefty with all right-handed guns, never had any problems. You should try it, opens up a lot more options anyway.


----------



## DeweyDuck (May 29, 2009)

*Shooting lefty*

Interesting comment. I grew up a lefty but did everything else righty. When I found out about "master eye", I went to the skeet range and started the righty. It took a long time and now I can miss equally well from either side!! But, two weeks ago I got 22 on the right side.
The real benefit from all this is that I can shoot a deer from either side too. That is a huge benefit.
Moral, find your master eye!


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Thanks fellas. Nitro I shoot lefty with all right-handed guns, never had any problems. You should try it, opens up a lot more options anyway.



Thanks, but I prefer to shoot LH guns.  A true "mirror" LH gun with all the controls where they are supposed to be will change YOUR mind about shooting right handed guns from the left side. You should try it!!

No more reaching around the trigger guard and trying to get the safety off... etc,etc,etc,

FWIW, I have several LH Semi autos, just wish Beretta made one for us. I guess I will just struggle along..... ........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 29, 2009)

I shoot an A391 Extrema with a Rhino .660 choke.  I don't count pellets but I get great density at 40 yards with 3.5" hevi-13's, 2 1/4 oz loads


----------



## southGAlefty (May 29, 2009)

See, the true lefty guns mess me up, I guess because I've gotten used to shooting righty guns. 

I shot a round of sporting clays one time with a lefty 1100 and couldn't remember to flip the safety the other way, which caused me to drop several targets without ever firing a shot. I quickly reverted back to my trusty RH 1100, (was averaging about a 95/100 on trap when I was doing it competitively in high school), and haven't had any problems since.

I'm not saying to shoot right handed, I'm left eye dominant, I just shoot right handed guns left handed. 

To each his own I guess!


----------



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

I would go with a Rhino choke. Best made all around and it puts the smack down on a turkey. They are around $100, but well worth the money.


----------



## rutandstrut (May 29, 2009)

If you want to use off the shelf Ammo. Try getting a Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube and Winchester Extended Range #6 Shells.


----------

